# Auto World X-Traction rel-13 Silver Screen Machines



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, X-Traction rel-13 Silver Screen Machines

General Lee
FireBird
Delorean
Dodge Charger

Nice group of cars, I'm not sure about the silver version...

www.SlotsnStuff.com


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Wow, X-Traction rel-13 Silver Screen Machines
> 
> General Lee
> FireBird
> ...


i'm holding my tongue :freak:
but got 2 know.. in the "Silver Screen R-13"...

"WHERE" does the black charger come in??? ... "Bullitt"????, "F&F"????

It's kill'n me, i got 2 know!!!!

U know me; Movie/TV slot addict :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Its either bullitt or the black charger from dukes of hazzard the boys bought the car and painted it orange.

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bullit Charger was a '68 . . . no split grille & round taillights. AW doesn't have a '68 for XT, just the '69 & '70 grilles. Unless, you know, they take "creative license."

The pic shows black wheels . . . maybe it is a Bullit-style version? Could have included the Shelby Mustang casting for this set in that case.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bullit Charger was a '68 . . . no split grille & round taillights. AW doesn't have a '68 for XT, just the '69 & '70 grilles. Unless, you know, they take "creative license."
> 
> The pic shows black wheels . . . maybe it is a Bullit-style version? Could have included the Shelby Mustang casting for this set in that case.


wonder if they will have the new lighted x-traction chassis..???
bet the firebird does....
Bubba 123


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

It's not so much what AW does. It is that there are so many other better (at least to me) things that they could be doing. I see nothing that interests me in this latest selection.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

alternatives?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Digging them but not in chrome.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TUFFONE said:


> It's not so much what AW does. It is that there are so many other better (at least to me) things that they could be doing. I see nothing that interests me in this latest selection.


yeah, already got their earlier editions of all these 2...
but WTHeck was Tom's idea w/ the black charger & movie/tv ????

the suspense is kill'n Me !! :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Digging them but not in chrome.


ditto on the chrome Joe...
Pete :wave:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

The only one I will pick up is the firebird. 

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I may pick up the chrome dukes and chrome Delorean. but thats it folks.

Another black trans Am????? wth is Tom doing over there at AW?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I may pick up the chrome dukes and chrome Delorean. but thats it folks.
> 
> Another black trans Am????? wtf are they thinking at AW?????
> 
> Keep trying Tom, even the blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.


you know whats funny? tyco has too many black firebirds and now aw?? interesting eh? 

i dont mind getting more 69 chargers for myself heehee.. 

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omega said:


> The only one I will pick up is the firebird.
> 
> Dave


i'm shoot'n fer' the 1 in last flamethrowers lighted chassis release..
same body isn't it (????) 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Why the short release? Only 4 regular and 4 chrome? How about a black 55 chevy aka Falfa's ride in American Graffiti? Or a grey primer w/ white hood scoop for a 2 lane black top car star? Why not just make the whole release red and chrome? :tongue:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bubba 123 said:


> i'm shoot'n fer' the 1 in last flamethrowers lighted chassis release..
> same body isn't it (????)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


DUH, I forgot about that. In that case, maybe the black charger. I would really like to see a stock DeLorean. 

Dave


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

They should have just made a none painted release,,,looks like more of the same:drunk:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

copperhead71 said:


> They should have just made a none painted release,,,looks like more of the same:drunk:


JAG has some of those DeLorean / xtraction chassis kits :drunk:

Bubba 123


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll be buying the non chrome versions. I was not even thinking AW cars when I picked the hobby back up, I've been buying all Tyco. Now they have me hooked on the Racing Rigs and the movie cars. :thumbsup: Buying a General Lee for $35 is too steep in my eyes. At least now I can get one at a decent price.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

this is a confirmed release for september, when in september its anybodys guess.

wheelz63


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> this is a confirmed release for september, when in september its anybodys guess.
> 
> wheelz63


but "What" movie is the black charger from/4 ??????

Bubba 123


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> i'm holding my tongue :freak:
> but got 2 know.. in the "Silver Screen R-13"...
> 
> "WHERE" does the black charger come in??? ... "Bullitt"????, "F&F"????
> ...


;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*Movies and cars*

Check this out. http://www.moparmuscle69.com/moparsinmovies.htm I hope I help you guys out. Lendell


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool site Lendell! Now lets see if I can work it out!

Hehe, I clicked on the link for Black Cat Run as it had a Charger (wrong year I know) but just look at that film art and tagline stuff....retrotastic! And yet a relatively modern film. Weird.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gareth said:


> Cool site Lendell! Now lets see if I can work it out!
> 
> Hehe, I clicked on the link for Black Cat Run as it had a Charger (wrong year I know) but just look at that film art and tagline stuff....retrotastic! And yet a relatively modern film. Weird.


w/ out a pic 4 color, it's hard 2 say....
but: "Dirty Mary/Crazy Larry" seems to fit the criteria (???) :freak:

Bubba 123 (I "GOT" ta' know, it's driving me "APE" :freak

ROFLMAO :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe the black charger is from Blade but it should be flat black..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*delorean*



Bubba 123 said:


> JAG has some of those DeLorean / xtraction chassis kits :drunk:
> 
> Bubba 123


are the kits of the Back to the Future Delorean? 
or stock, undecorated, aluminum Deloreans?
perspiring minds want to know! 
LOL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> are the kits of the Back to the Future Delorean?
> or stock, undecorated, aluminum Deloreans?
> perspiring minds want to know!
> LOL


hey Al :wave:
they are the BTTF version...white...best 2 remove the windshield B4 painting/detailing.....


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hittman101 said:


> Maybe the black charger is from Blade but it should be flat black..


Hey Hitt, good to see you posting. I reckoned it could be the Blade car as well. Blade was a popular film (and TV) series so it would make sense for the car to be from that rather than some of the lesser known ones listed on the Mopar in Movies site.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I am going to get 1 chrome and 1 regular Delorean :thumbsup:
Now I just have to sell to the 2 unpainted kits I have


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

They have all the bodies for a Smokey and the Bandit full set, I cant imagine why that hasn't happened. Also, a white Challenger R/T a-la Vanishing point? And I want a Mad Max set!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the chrome BTF car is pretty cool. I have the other version from a previous release.
I love AW, I just wish they'd stop putting our the same bodies... Over and over again.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

grungerockjeepe said:


> They have all the bodies for a Smokey and the Bandit full set, I cant imagine why that hasn't happened. Also, a white Challenger R/T a-la Vanishing point? And I want a Mad Max set!


hi,
U can get both Mad Max t-jet cars (resin kits in Black) from Greg Gipes..
Alfaslot 1 (???) on here or Ebay under; taillights faded

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> hi,
> U can get both Mad Max t-jet cars (resin kits in Black) from Greg Gipes..
> Alfaslot 1 (???) on here or Ebay under; taillights faded
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Got one of the black interceptor, haven't built it yet. I just don't monkey with T-jets much at all. But an AW release with the clean black interceptor from MM, the dirty and beat up one from RW, the MFP patrol car, Humungous' 6-wheeler, the tanker truck, and maybe the 'bat' car would make for a sweet release.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I cast my vote to keep the chrome version for one reason only. They're slightly easier to strip!! :lol: 

Oh, and long time no see grunge!! :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Got one of the black interceptor, haven't built it yet. I just don't monkey with T-jets much at all. But an AW release with the clean black interceptor from MM, the dirty and beat up one from RW, the MFP patrol car, Humungous' 6-wheeler, the tanker truck, and maybe the 'bat' car would make for a sweet release.


U R a slotter, after me own heart :thumbsup:
movie/Tv vehicles are my main interests 2 :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:

PS: Still, w/ with that black Charger in this release?????


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> I think the chrome BTF car is pretty cool. I have the other version from a previous release.
> I love AW, I just wish they'd stop putting our the same bodies... Over and over again.


What he said...word for word!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I will be getting the Bandit's car. They released the whole Dukes set. So it would only make sense to me to make the whole S&B set. With the Snowman's rig, Bufords Cruiser and a Highway Patrol car. 

As far the chrome cars go. There is an old saying my Dad would say " If it don't go, chrome it!"


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Bubba 123 said:


> but "What" movie is the black charger from/4 ??????
> 
> Bubba 123


Could it be from the Nicholas Cage movie 'Drive Angry'? They really hot chick drove a black 69 Charger in that one, it even had the Hurricane wheels on it. Just like the The General wears. I could swear that when they scraped it, it was orange underneath! 

Also would have been cool to see a bright green Charger with a black stripe on it with 440 cut out of the stripes. I know it was not a 69 truly. But in one or 2 scenes a 69 was shown. I would hope someone can name this movie. I know the title but who else knows it?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

According this site it is from The Fast & Furious.http:// http://badlhby.com/product_...cts_id=2188&osCsid=udun4srl3mfb61eh77vh0oabj4


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> According this site it is from The Fast & Furious.http:// http://badlhby.com/product_...cts_id=2188&osCsid=udun4srl3mfb61eh77vh0oabj4


TY Frostbitten, but that version had a blower sticking out of the hood (W/ AW made that version charger body as well...) so..???

Bubba 123 the confused :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Did my link show up? 

Oh well I will just tell people it's from Drive Angry. Gotta get that version T/A it is my favorite car of all time, & movie. So I gotta get it. My wife wants The General. If that chassis turns out to be faster that The Bandit I will just swap it out before she knows it,


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I voted yes for the chrome, but not that all cars be done in chrome, A few here and there would be great.............every release, every car, no.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The advantage of the chrome cars was they were easier to strip for repaints. The latest releases appear to have a clear coat on them which makes the chrome rather stubborn to remove. I might need to rethink my vote.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Did my link show up?
> 
> Oh well I will just tell people it's from Drive Angry. Gotta get that version T/A it is my favorite car of all time, & movie. So I gotta get it. My wife wants The General. If that chassis turns out to be faster that The Bandit I will just swap it out before she knows it,


hey Frost bitten :wave:
pm me or email pics of the car 2; [email protected]...
i'll see w/ can come up with 4 the body, painted & detailed....
u'r on your own 4 the chassis, but i'll do the body (if I can, 4 free :thumbsup

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Naw man I'm fine I will just wait & get aw Bandit, & maybe The General Lee. Thanks for your generous offer though I may take you up on that in the future.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey Frost bitten :wave:
> pm me or email pics of the car 2; [email protected]...
> i'll see w/ can come up with 4 the body, painted & detailed....
> u'r on your own 4 the chassis, but i'll do the body (if I can, 4 free :thumbsup
> ...


I am sorry I re-read my post & it sounds like "Drive Angry" is my favorite movie, & that is not what I meant. I meant to say Smokey & The Bandit is my favorite movie. And the 77/78 Trans Am is favorite car. I really do appreciate your offer too. Thank you.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I am sorry I re-read my post & it sounds like "Drive Angry" is my favorite movie, & that is not what I meant. I meant to say Smokey & The Bandit is my favorite movie. And the 77/78 Trans Am is favorite car. I really do appreciate your offer too. Thank you.


hey FB :wave:
no problem-o :thumbsup:
I'm getting the lighted firebird chassis 1...same $$$ maybe $2 more (??)
welcome aboard !! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey bubba..the black charger is probaly from the movie"Death proof"staring kurt russel from 4 years ago.Quentin Tarantino b movie.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

copperhead71 said:


> Hey bubba..the black charger is probaly from the movie"Death proof"staring kurt russel from 4 years ago.Quentin Tarantino b movie.


TY Copperhead71 :thumbsup:
i'll have 2 Google it 4 pics ;-)

thought "Maybe" Tom Lowe w/ chime in & tell us.....
4 all the FREE publicity i'm stir'n ...ROFLMAO!!!!! :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:

anyone else have an idea as 2 "WHAT" Movie the black Charger is from????
this is Funn!!!
TY 4 indulging my "Gotta' Know!!"....2 ALL :wave:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Official word from Auto World, the Black Charger is from the Dukes of Hazzard episode "Happy Birthday General Lee". The car was black when the Duke Boys found it.

-Paul


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

there should be a "I like some of them" vote. lol!

I don't hate them all, I don't like them all


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

pshoe64 said:


> Official word from Auto World, the Black Charger is from the Dukes of Hazzard episode "Happy Birthday General Lee". The car was black when the Duke Boys found it.
> 
> -Paul


It would be cool too if they was to make the fictional Petty Charger, that The General's engine came from. That is cool that they (AW) put this car out there though.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Official word from Auto World, the Black Charger is from the Dukes of Hazzard episode "Happy Birthday General Lee". The car was black when the Duke Boys found it.
> 
> -Paul


BIG TY Paul :thumbsup:
now I can get some sleep, knowing 4-sure 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> Official word from Auto World, the Black Charger is from the Dukes of Hazzard episode "Happy Birthday General Lee". The car was black when the Duke Boys found it.
> 
> -Paul


I was right! where is my prize? LOL.. 

Wes


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*Suggestion to Auto World....*

OK, my 2 cents... I don't know if anyone from Auto World comes here.. I know Tom Lowe said he wouldn't be back here. but just in cause you do read here. I hope you read some of the threads.. Not only this one... 

Dear Auto World (Tom Lowe) 
As you can see from the poll most people don't like the chrome version... So I suggest that maybe only 1 or 2 of the cars be chromed... Please don't take this the wrong way. I do appreciate all that you have done for the slot car community... I am just making a suggestion... 
*To Mr. Tom Lowe, Thank you for all you have already done and for what you will be doing in the future... 
*
www.slotsnstuff.com


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Is it safe to assume that these cars will have the AW updated chassis' just like the Hot Rod release? 

What happened with the guy from Auto-World? Tom Wolfe I believe is his name w/o lookimg at SnS most recent post.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tom hasn't graced the pages of HT for some time. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=27604


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

copperhead71 said:


> Hey bubba..the black charger is probaly from the movie"Death proof"staring kurt russel from 4 years ago.Quentin Tarantino b movie.


That was a cool film and the car in it was awesome. 

Still, I like the true origin of this AW Charger. Not seen the episode in question but Chargers are just darn cool to me and it probably is due to the General.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Friends
tlowe has not made any friends yet
Befriend tlowe 
Recent Visitors


THOUGHT THIS WAS FUNNY


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Friends
> tlowe has not made any friends yet
> Befriend tlowe
> Recent Visitors
> ...


"Hilarious"... more likely.....
trying 2 salvage 2 NEW 4 gear chassis I bought 2 - 3 weeks ago....
same 'ol sit-n-spin sporadically on track... loose rivet in rear cluster...
I hope :drunk:

thought he had that problem worked out, along w/ the extractions as well....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Bubba 123 said:


> "Hilarious"... more likely.....
> trying 2 salvage 2 NEW 4 gear chassis I bought 2 - 3 weeks ago....
> same 'ol sit-n-spin sporadically on track... loose rivet in rear cluster...
> I hope :drunk:
> ...


I got one of those spinners out of 3 my last time. And after working with it off & on for a bit. It is now my fastest AW car that I have. The other non-spinners are just too tight to be fast. But I am sure those rivets are just itching to get loose.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

some I like, some I don't... as I would bet is the way most people feel about them


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I got one of those spinners out of 3 my last time. And after working with it off & on for a bit. It is now my fastest AW car that I have. The other non-spinners are just too tight to be fast. But I am sure those rivets are just itching to get loose.


TY...F/B :wave:

4 words of encouragement....
got 2 sit-n-spin extractions in the racing rigs I got 4 Xmas as well..

in all fairness, Tom Replaced the Extractions Super-Quick...:thumbsup:
but I had 2 cut the AFX type ears off of the 4 gears....

so, ... NOT saying Tom WOULDN'T exchange/replace 'em....
but after modifying 'em, "I" don't feel He's obligated 2... IMHO....

just wish they had better quality-control :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*Update:*

Update: I added pictures of Iwheels n NHRA 4-Gear

SC274 X-Traction rel-13 Silver ScreenMachines 10/13

SC273 NHRA 4-Gear Release-13 10/13


www.slotsnstuff.com


----------

